# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #97

## Admin

Sonnet #97

XCVII.

How like a winter hath my absence been
From thee, the pleasure of the fleeting year!
What freezings have I felt, what dark days seen!
What old December's bareness every where!
And yet this time removed was summer's time,
The teeming autumn, big with rich increase,
Bearing the wanton burden of the prime,
Like widow'd wombs after their lords' decease:
Yet this abundant issue seem'd to me
But hope of orphans and unfather'd fruit;
For summer and his pleasures wait on thee,
And, thou away, the very birds are mute;
Or, if they sing, 'tis with so dull a cheer
That leaves look pale, dreading the winter's near.

More...

----------


## Morad

My first time to read it ! 

It makes me feel the cold of this month, however, I'm still sitting before the screen  :Smile: 

Thanks Admin.

----------

